# 144Hz nicht auswählbar (Samsung C27JG5x)



## XJacksevenX (7. März 2020)

*144Hz nicht auswählbar (Samsung C27JG5x)*

Guten Morgen Leute,

ich hab es endlich mal geschafft meinen Samsung C27JG5x per DisplayPort-Kabel an meine 1060 anzuschließen. Leider konnte ich erst nur 59Hz und 60Hz über die Adaptereinstellungen in der Windows Anzeige auswählen, was mich schon stutzig machte, denn in den Bildschirmeinstellungen direkt habe ich 144Hz ausgewählt und aktiviert. Nachdem ich die DP-Version in den Bildschirmeinstellungen von 1.2 auf 1.1 geändert habe konnte ich wenigstens schon mal 120Hz auswählen. 
Leider habe ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden um an die 144Hz zu kommen, ich hoffe jemand von euch hat hier eine Lösung parat.

System:
Win10 Pro
CPU: 3900x
GPU: GTX 1060 (6Gb)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2020)

*AW: 144Hz nicht auswählbar (Samsung C27JG5x)*

Der Monitor wird nicht erkannt.

Option 1: Monitortreiber installieren  Download Center | Samsung DE
Option 2: Im Treiber ein angepasstes Profil erstellen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2020)

*AW: 144Hz nicht auswählbar (Samsung C27JG5x)*

DP muss auf 1.2 stehen.
Dann in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter Auflösung 2560*1440 bei PC auswählen und dann die 144Hz auswählen.


----------



## XJacksevenX (7. März 2020)

*AW: 144Hz nicht auswählbar (Samsung C27JG5x)*

Danke, mit der benutzerspezifischen Auflösung hat es funktioniert! Ich habe danach aber mal aus rein optischen Gründen ein kürzeres DP-Kabel verwendet und siehe da, es funktioniert von ganz alleine, also lag es vermutlich am 3m Kabel von Amazon.


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2020)

*AW: 144Hz nicht auswählbar (Samsung C27JG5x)*

Ab 2 Meter sollte es schon ein ordentliches Kabel sein, Club 3D und Lindy funktionieren da ziemlich gut, sind aber auch nicht ganz billig.


----------

